# Where to order online that doesn't charge for postage to NI?



## StefanYHU (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been quoted just of 7 quid for standard postage to northern ireland, pretty excessive imo because at the end of the day 7 quid can pick you up something tasty for the motor.

Where is the best place to buy? Trying to get some good deals for the new year but if postage is high you arn't really getting a good deal at the end of the day... 

cheers


----------



## nixon (Dec 28, 2010)

I just paid about that price to get some items delivered to me (next UK business day) - anywhere between £0 for 5 day delivery to £8 next day is normal. NI seems to have a 10-20% overhead, sometimes more (parcel force!). Best I can suggest is browse the sponsor forums and use the discount codes - think of it as free delivery!
I did a quick google to find a supplier in NI but I couldn't find any good ones. In general there aren't that many places to buy some of the specialist products anyway and none that I know of are offering free delivery to NI.
When you are placing an order check the sizes of the products - typically we buy liquids and sadly they are heavy and this bumps up the postage costs.

A quick win would be to use AG products from Halfords?


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Shinearama have good postage rates to NI


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

I have stated before on here that delivery charges to NI from some suppliers are exceptionally high, are they not getting enough money for their products without whacking extra on top for P&P.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

To clear this up once and for all - RM & PF do offer mainland only rates, much like the couriers do.
If a reseller doesn't have that sort of contract in place, but still uses them, then we pay the same price.
Due to various things, a number have courier contracts, and most of them charge a hefty premium to get it brought over the Irish Sea via air or boat.
It's an inescapable fact, so get used to it, or order more to spread the cost - most can do a flat rate for up to 20 or 30kg.

If you want specific products, then Davy at Pro Car beside Carryduff Car Auctions can provide them at good prices.
Polished Bliss does £5.95, iirc, as a flat rate, and Rubbishboy (carnaubawaxshop.co.uk) does free postage if £30 spent, weight dependent possibly.

As oil prices increase, so shipping prices will too - get used to it or use the local resellers more so they will have more confidence in stocking more products.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

WE get charged around £9 and charge £6.95 to the customer


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

StefanYHU said:


> I have been quoted just of 7 quid for standard postage to northern ireland, pretty excessive imo because at the end of the day 7 quid can pick you up something tasty for the motor.
> 
> Where is the best place to buy? Trying to get some good deals for the new year but if postage is high you arn't really getting a good deal at the end of the day...
> 
> cheers


dont buy then or move house simples


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

You could try Reflection Perfection in Fermanagh

failing that i'm nearly sure some supplier's do free shipping if you spent a certain amount


----------



## Ralli///mart (Oct 22, 2008)

david g said:


> WE get charged around £9 and charge £6.95 to the customer


Placed a nice order today with you guys. :thumb: Was well pleased to pay only £6.95 for what was ordered.

Ive also used.

http://www.performancemotorcare.com.

They do FREE Uk delivery, a good range of brands and delivery is quick too.

Marty :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Ralli///mart said:


> Placed a nice order today with you guys. :thumb: Was well pleased to pay only £6.95 for what was ordered.
> 
> Ive also used.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the order :thumb:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Try living 3 miles from the border, Free delivery to NI, or £25.80 postage to me 3 mile away (PB)


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

will performancemotorcare be getting hexoligic pads sorry about spelling


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

No they wont :thumb:
We do have a group buy on the hex logic pads at the moment :thumb:


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

send me link cheers


----------

